# IronMagLabs SuperDMZ 3.0 Mass Stack Attack



## chez (Jan 16, 2014)

*Super-DMZ Rx 3.0™MASS STACK*​ 


*Complete stack:*

Super-DMZ Rx™ - 1 Bottle
4-Andro Rx™ - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx™ - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx™ - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx™ - 1 bottle




* Complete stack as listed above (all 5 products included). 




*8 WEEK CYCLE:* 
*Weeks 1-4 ~ Super-DMZ Rx™ - 2 capsules per day (1 cap AM & 1 cap PM)*
*Weeks 1-4 ~ 4-Andro Rx™ - 2 capsules per day (improved mood, energy and libido)*
*Weeks 1-8 ~ Advanced Cycle Support Rx™ - 2 capsules per day (organ and lipidsupport)*
*Weeks 5-8 ~ Ultra Male Rx™ - 1 capsule per day (post cycle therapy)*
*Weeks 5-8 ~ E-Control Rx™ - 1 capsule 3 times per day (post cycle therapy)*



​ 


Price is 215.00 (a10% Savings) Then use Coupon Code *chez15*for 15% for total of 182.75!!​


----------

